# Drag Me To Hell,in theaters 5/29/09



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

Fans of horror films may find this upcoming release interesting.
Director Sam Raimi (Spider-Man,Evil Dead,A Simple Plan) returns to the horror genre with *Drag Me To Hell*.
The film stars Justin Long,Allison Lohman,Lorna Raver and David Paymer.
It is slated to hit theaters on 5/29/09.
The film is rated PG-13 for sequences of horror violence,terror,disturbing images and language.

http://www.dragmetohell.net/


----------



## cmtar (Nov 16, 2005)

a "horror" movie rated PG-13??


----------



## paulman182 (Aug 4, 2006)

cmtar said:


> a "horror" movie rated PG-13??


Lots of them are.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Drag Me To Hell, in theaters

From the title, I thought this thread was about the last time, some 12
years ago. when I actually went to a movie in a theater. It was a horror
fest of sticky floors, rude cell phone users and general talkers. Clearly,
many of the other patrons though they were at a wrasslin' match. We
walked out half-way through the flick, asked for the manager and got
our money back. We left, never to return again. Ever. :nono2:

It was then I decided to have a home theater, and I haven't been back
to the movies since. I figure I've saved enough on inflated ticket and
popcorn prices to pay for my four premium movie packages.


----------

